# Burt's Dam



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

Heading to Burt's dam NY early next month. Anyone know a cheap place to stay near the dam? Thanks in advance.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

All kinds of lodging on this page. http://www.olcottfishing.com/ 

Scroll way down on the lower left.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i have always just gone and found a place to stay while i was up there.. There are many places to stay for sure...


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Pete's Place is a "Fishermans House" that houses fisherman in varous rooms in the house. It is located adjacent to The Slippery Sinker. Cost is based per person is $30.00 plus NY bed tax last time I checked. It has common areas like a kitchen, dining room and living room. Nothing fancy just a place fisherman hang out while up there. Wes is the owner and runs the shop next door and does his best to help out on the fishing.


----------



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help with a pace to stay. I got hurt a couple of days before I was to go and could not make the trip. I even had to miss work. I am bored just sitting here.


----------

